# The Emily Batty thread



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

There had to be one eventually.

She's just 22 years old, but is certainly getting lots of press, and she might be the favourite video interview for Colt at Cyclingdirt.org. It looks like she has quite a promising future as a mountain bike racer. She's certainly taken over as the most photographed smile in mountain bike racing from Marie-Helene Premont, which is interesting as she lists Premont as one of her MTB racing heroes, along with other top Canadian riders such as Catharine Pendrel and Chrissy Redden.

This month she's on the cover of Singletrack magazine (UK), no article just a masthead comment on the cover photo _Emily Batty - Oh yes_









But there is a very good writeup on Emily in the new Canadian Cycling Magazine


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

It's a good thing she can ride a Mountain Bike , with those look's she's getting nowhere .


----------



## CONoobie (Jul 2, 2010)

She is a cutie for sure! :thumbsup: Haven't seen her ride in person, but very cool that she is an "up and coming". Wouldn't be hard to watch her ride, that's for sure


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

Here's the link to Emily's website

http://www.emilybatty.com/

She's getting results to back up the buzz

2009 Results:

11th- U-23 MTB World Championships, Canberra
1st- U23, Canadian MTB Championships, St. Felicien
1st- Under 23 MTB Pan American games
-------------------------------------------------------
1st- U-23, 10th Elite- World Cup XC #2, Offenburg
1st- U-23, 13th Elite- World Cup XC #3, Houffalize
2nd- U-23, Elite -World Cup XC #5, Mont-Saint-Anne
1st- U-23, Elite - World Cup XC #6, Bromont
4th- U-23, World Cup XC #7,Champéry
5th- U-23 World Cup XC #8, Schladming
--------------------------------------------------------
2nd, 2009 Overall Under 23 MTB World Cup XC
--------------------------------------------------------
1st- Canada Cup #5, Canmore
1st- Canada Cup #4, Edmonton
1st- Canada Cup #3, Hardwood Hills
1st- Canada Cup #2, Mont Tremblant
1st- Canada Cup #1, Baie Saint Paul
---------------------------------------------------------
1st- Ontario Cup XC #5 in Buckwallow
1st- Ontario Cup XC #4 in London
1st- Ontario Cup XC #3 in Boler Mountain
1st- Ontario Cup XC #2 in Albion Hills
1st- Elite- Squeezer, St. Catherines
--------------------------------------------------------
1st- Elite Short Track, Sea Otter
11th- Elite women XC, Sea Otter
4th- US Elite XC #1, Fontana


----------



## jdc5r (Feb 15, 2008)

shes so damn cute!


----------



## Gatorback (Oct 9, 2007)

I've said this before: Canada seems to have a lot of hot chicks.


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

Gatorback said:


> I've said this before: Canada seems to have a lot *of the world's best mountain bike racers that are also* hot chicks.


fixed...


----------



## pernfilman (May 24, 2007)

WOW ! nothing more wonderful in life, cute chickies who can roll! Very Nice


----------



## jdc5r (Feb 15, 2008)

ive got the subscription to singletrack mag so i will take some screenshots for you all tomorrow


----------



## miss rides a lot (Jul 23, 2008)

She's also super nice/friendly!


----------



## Self Motivated (Jan 2, 2003)

If not for the biking, I bet she could sell alot of toothpaste.


----------



## insanitylevel9 (Sep 23, 2009)

what no highdell


----------



## whybotherme (Sep 12, 2008)

huge fan. Emily is super nice too (not just a pretty face and a good bike rider).


----------



## jdc5r (Feb 15, 2008)

read through that singletrackmag no emily articals. Must just be a nice cover shot they decided to run.


----------



## LMN (Sep 8, 2007)

Emily's main competition for worlds is out:

http://www.universalbikeracing.com/...-mauvaise-chute&#8230;-actualite-vtt-469.html


----------



## Eric2.0 (Jun 26, 2010)

Lee-Ann Rymes races XC? What a bunch of horny teenagers.

All I want to know is what bike is that?..I see it's a Trek, but what model?.... Also hardtail I see...cool.

So in her racing does she do wicked jumps or anything?....uphill rock scaling type stuff?


----------



## Eric2.0 (Jun 26, 2010)

I could take her...she would eat my dust lol.


----------



## Eric2.0 (Jun 26, 2010)

If she were a dog, I bet this thread wouldn't even exists...

such is the world....derrr


----------



## Jim FtCO (Feb 5, 2009)

;-)


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

insanitylevel9 said:


> what no highdell


Just saw the thread!!

SO - FUKKIN - HAWT!!!


----------



## Self Motivated (Jan 2, 2003)

OK - squeezing a rainbow out is going to far.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

It's full on


----------



## Okie Dokie (May 14, 2008)

Now that Highdell is here this thread should be even more interesting


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

Okie Dokie said:


> Now that Highdell is here this thread should be even more interesting


thanks for the vote of confidence man


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

She Races DH too!!


----------



## insanitylevel9 (Sep 23, 2009)

highdelll said:


> She Races DH too!!


nice..... were the hell do you get all these pics


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

insanitylevel9 said:


> nice..... were the hell do you get all these pics


the link is in the pic


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

highdelll said:


> She Races DH too!!


From EB's website

Saturday, July 10, 2010

_Had a great time in Chatel France with TWR. I discovered the second greatest sport next to XC. Downhill. Oh man, sooooo much fun! Tracy Moseley got me suited completely up in her gear. Kinda felt like a female Ninja turtle.









We were given three practice runs (reminder* never been on a downhill bike before) before our timed run. Meanwhile, the downhillers had already put there race times in so I was secretly timing my pre-runs to compare. First time down I wont lie... I was pretty intimidated so Tracys boyfriend James led the way. 3:33min. Second run: 3:03, third: 2:51 and finally fourth I settled with a 2:41. I loved it! and though it was only a total of 14min of riding... it felt more like I had been racing for 2hours straight. I absolutely Loved it!!! The XC was just down right HARD. It was basically a mountain climb and quoted by Mathias "that last couple minutes felt harder than a World Cup" haha _


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

^^^ BAD-ASS!!


----------



## rob_co2 (Apr 23, 2004)

To take a break from all the whistling and high-fiving and facebook stalking....  
She could be really good for the sport. She might possibly give a Anna Kournakova effect, drawing attention from roadies or anyone else that might not usually watch a mtb race. 


If the women's side of pro mtb racing knew what was good for it, it would take a hint from women's beach volleyball and put the racers in tighter/skimpier/more revealing outfits. Now can I get a high five?


----------



## jdc5r (Feb 15, 2008)

and maybe only put them on a course that is filth with mud!


----------



## CONoobie (Jul 2, 2010)

Hahahaha that would make a lot more men watch it anyways


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

jdc5r said:


> and maybe only put them on a course that is filth with mud!


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

Emily w/ dark hair..glasses too?


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

Unlike Anna Kournakova and Danica Patrick who don't actually finish in the medals on a regular basis, Emily Batty is riding at a pretty high level for a 22 year old. If she keeps this up, she'll likely be on World Cup podiums as regularly as Alison Sydor, Marie-Helene Premont and Catharine Pendrel. Canada seems to be pretty good at cranking out top women MTB racers. :thumbsup: 

And the publicity and media attention is definitely helpful to MTB racing, it could attract more sponsors and spectators. The problem is that XC racing isn't exciting enough compared to NASCAR racing for commercial TV, so a bit of glamour might make up for a lack of beatin' and bangin'. We'll be able to tell when MTB racing hits mainstream when they include a MTB race segment in the Survivor TV series, or in The Amazing Race.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

^^^ yup, she regularly podiums and killed the U-23 last year?


----------



## jared_j (Jul 15, 2009)

She's cute and all, but watch out. Her older brother Roy might kick your butt....










_"I've seen things you people wouldn't believe....."_


----------



## rob_co2 (Apr 23, 2004)

rockyuphill said:


> The problem is that XC racing isn't exciting enough compared to NASCAR racing for commercial TV, so a bit of glamour might make up for a lack of beatin' and bangin'. We'll be able to tell when MTB racing hits mainstream when they include a MTB race segment in the Survivor TV series, or in The Amazing Race.


Few sports can match the excitement of driving in a circle 500 times. :madman:

Even when the Lance Effect was in full effect, there were no cycling-specific commercials on mainstream tv. I seem to remember mtb commercials long ago during the Eco Challenge, but that was still the Versus (OLN) channel. Messin with sasquach and that guy riding without his front wheel is about as much exposure as mtb will ever get.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

rob_co2 said:


> Few sports can match the excitement of driving in a circle 500 times. :madman:
> .


NASCAR is SUPER exiting once you know what's goin' on....
Kinda like understanding what a peleton is right? and why doods are riding the way they are?

Daytona and Talledega ARE a peleton at 190mph....seriously... watch a plate race and you'll see the similarities.

Other than that, I dunno - it's 765HP cars goin 200 mph - balls-out...It's no knitting, that's for sure.


----------



## jdc5r (Feb 15, 2008)

one interesting question i want to ask is this.

With the recent gary fisher and trek fiasco the gary girls are currently riding trek bikes now. Does that mean they become Emily's team mates?


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

I think the Team management and sponsorship arrangements are still separate as she's part of TWR and the GF gals like Willow are still flying the Subaru-Trek colours. They could likely take the Subaru team to any brand of bikes they wanted to.


----------



## LMN (Sep 8, 2007)

highdelll said:


> NASCAR is SUPER exiting once you know what's goin' on....
> Kinda like understanding what a peleton is right? and why doods are riding the way they are?
> 
> Daytona and Talledega ARE a peleton at 190mph....seriously... watch a plate race and you'll see the similarities.
> ...


Couldn't agree more.

But cyclist who are also Nascar fans are few and far between.


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

I suspect that there's more overlap between Formula 1, World Rally Championship fans and World Cup MTB racing fans than with NASCAR fans, if for no other reason than the popularity of all three in Europe. 

If you look at the buzz that Danica Patrick has going in NASCAR, a bit of media glamour really can make a difference in media interest, and not always in a good way. 

At least Emily Batty's success in moving up from lower levels of MTB racing is all on her own merit, not the good looks, big smile and media attention, and she's making more than just a credible showing in World Cup racing. Jewelery and makeup aside, if she stays on the arc she's on, she'll be on the Elite Women's podium in World Cup races. 

The team support behind an athlete can only go so far in producing success, ultimately it comes down to the legs, lungs and the individual drive to push to that top level of performance. I have a lot of respect for any athlete that has that kind of drive and commitment. 

I think Ms.Batty deserves a lot of respect for remaining true to herself and not getting caught up in the hype, she's pretty grounded and centered for a 22 year old gal.


----------



## whybotherme (Sep 12, 2008)

rockyuphill said:


> I suspect that there's more overlap between Formula 1, World Rally Championship fans and World Cup MTB racing fans than with NASCAR fans, if for no other reason than the popularity of all three in Europe.
> 
> If you look at the buzz that Danica Patrick has going in NASCAR, a bit of media glamour really can make a difference in media interest, and not always in a good way.
> 
> ...


1) Emily has had great support from her family. I have talked to her dad in the feed zone before she was making big bucks, her dad was her #1 supporter. I agree 100% that she has earned her keep both with results and looks/personality!

2) Couldn't agree more on your last comment. Absolutely one of the nicest girls that line up in the Elites as far as I am concerned. This goes a long way in my book and is one reason I am a huge fan.

I witnessed her open humility and kindness after the Fontana race this spring. She rolled up to Allison near the finish line and congratulated her, adding that Allison should be racing in Europe. We took that as a huge compliment and coming from a very successful fellow competitor I know it meant a lot to Allison.


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

In the Canadian Cycling Magazine article the writer mentioned that after a race in California Emily stopped to sign autographs for a bunch of young girl MTB racers who were fans of hers. Her comment was that she remembers being one of those young girls getting Marie-Helene Premont's, Catharine Pendrel's and Chrissy Redden's autograph and how those racers stopping to give her an autograph made an impact on her, and that she still wants to ask for autographs of the Elite Women racers. 

At Quebec World Cup races I've seen MHP stopping to sign autographs while she's still being treated for crash injuries at the finish of the race, or spend over an hour signing autographs at the Rocky tent in St.Felicien in 2007 less than 30 minutes after the podium ceremonies, she stayed until the line of people was gone. Even in 2009 where she had a tough home race at MSA she stopped to sign autographs after crossing the finish line in 10th, covered in mud. 

It's always nice to see the racers that stay connected to and appreciative of their fan base, on the good days and tough days. I think the one thing that Premont and Batty share is huge support from their family and partners. I think that helps keep them grounded.


----------



## rob_co2 (Apr 23, 2004)

highdelll said:


> NASCAR is SUPER exiting once you know what's goin' on....
> Kinda like understanding what a peleton is right? and why doods are riding the way they are?
> 
> Daytona and Talledega ARE a peleton at 190mph....seriously... watch a plate race and you'll see the similarities.
> ...


I kinda get your point. But its like the flat stage of the bike race...not much going on, probably a crash or two along the way, and then the sprint finish is really fun. But nobody watches the tour for flat stages, they want they action of the mtns. Make a NASCAR race with some mtn stages and I'll watch that.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

rob_co2 said:


> I kinda get your point. But its like the flat stage of the bike race...not much going on, probably a crash or two along the way, and then the sprint finish is really fun. But nobody watches the tour for flat stages, they want they action of the mtns. Make a NASCAR race with some mtn stages and I'll watch that.


how about Sonoma?  - it's hilly


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

Or put NASCAR on a World Rally Championship course, like Corsica with big exposures.


----------



## Spindelatron (Aug 15, 2006)

insanitylevel9 said:


> nice..... were the hell do you get all these pics


i'm guessing a telephoto lens, camouflage pants/jacket and some grease paint. Pervy Stawlka


----------



## jdc5r (Feb 15, 2008)

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/emily-batty-interview-2010.html


----------



## moto367 (Nov 20, 2006)

WOW!! She's finer than a frog hair split three ways!!!:


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

She finished fifth in the U23 World's still suffering from a cold, but was pretty gracious about it, even though she was hoping for a better result.

She was also one of the first people over at the U23 men's podium to applaud for her TWR team mate who won.


----------



## pernfilman (May 24, 2007)

cute as a button !


----------



## goneskiian (Sep 27, 2004)

pernfilman said:


> cute as a button !


She sure is! Even cooler though is that she can ride the $%&# out of a mountain bike!


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

pernfilman said:


> cute as a button !


Thank-you! 

^^And, yeah - she can crank!


----------



## pop_martian (Mar 20, 2007)

She needs to tighten that helmet strap!


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

a feature on her 2011 bike

http://www.singletrackworld.com/2010/10/pros-bikes-emily-battys-trek-top-fuel/


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

Wow. Congratulations Emily Batty on a Sea Otter Elite women XC win. Actually managed to out sprint Catharine Pendrel at the finish for a Canadian 1-2 finish. Those big wheels seem to work well for Ms.Batty

Pro Women
1 Emily Batty (Can) Subaru-Trek
2 Catharine Pendrel (Can) Luna Pro Tream
3 Katerina Nash (Cze) Luna Pro Team
4 Lea Davison (USA) Specialized
5 Heather Irmiger (USA) Subaru-Trek
6 Kelli Emmett (USA) Giant Factory Off-Road Team
7 Monique "Pua" Mata (USA) Team Sho-Air

what happened to Georgia Gould?


----------



## Gatorback (Oct 9, 2007)

Huge win for her. 

She and a couple of the other young female riders have the potential to significantly increase the interest in mtb racing. Young girls will look up to them big time and realize you can be beautiful and feminine and at the same time be a ferocious athlete. Young guys will... ...I'll just say they'll obviously pay attention too.


----------



## racergurl (Apr 19, 2004)

Awesome!!!! Go Emily!!!!


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

I hope she comes and rides Mellow Johnnies in a few weeks with Heather and JHK.


----------



## pyrotyro (Mar 27, 2011)

Dang, thats a very impressive record she has going! So be honest, how many of you guys would be ok with a chick beating you everytime you went riding?


----------



## zrm (Oct 11, 2006)

pyrotyro said:


> Dang, thats a very impressive record she has going! So be honest, how many of you guys would be ok with a chick beating you everytime you went riding?


With the chicks I ride with I'm used to it.


----------



## Whambat (Jul 30, 2006)

rockyuphill said:


> what happened to Georgia Gould?


flat


----------



## Dictatorsaurus (Sep 11, 2009)

I heard she dated highdelll for a while...


----------



## rkj__ (Feb 29, 2004)

Whambat said:


> flat


with no spare tube, and as far from the tech zone as possible.

Congratulations to Ms. Batty for stepping up and taking a big win.


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

http://www.cyclingnews.com/races/us-pro-xct-3-sea-otter-classic-1/cross-country-elite-women/results

_"On the other side of the course on the last lap, I jumped and rode the downhill in front," said Batty. "I crested the top and hit the pavement and we came into that final stretch side by side and sprinted."

"We were both feeling pretty good. We were talking to each other a little bit and decided at the top that it would be a drag race to the finish, side by side," said Batty.

Pendrel and Batty put on an all-Canadian show at the front. It was a battle between veteran racer and World Cup leader Pendrel and the younger Batty, and it came down to the final downhill turn and finishing straight. Batty had the biggest kick and won the sprint to the line ahead of Pendrel.

"Emily was my equal in every aspect today except she was my better in the sprint," said Pendrel. "This was the first time Emily and I have ever been able to work together like this in a race - we worked well together."_

_When asked about her teammate Batty's win, Irmiger said, "People shouldn't be surprised - and if they were, now they won't be any more."_


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

Dictatorsaurus said:


> I heard she dated highdelll for a while...


I heard this was exaggerated a little and that she just actually autographed a hat for him...


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

or signed a restraining order.


----------



## Gatorback (Oct 9, 2007)

rockyuphill said:


> http://www.cyclingnews.com/races/us-pro-xct-3-sea-otter-classic-1/cross-country-elite-women/results
> 
> _"We were both feeling pretty good. We were talking to each other a little bit and decided at the top that it would be a drag race to the finish, side by side," said Batty.
> 
> ...


Two thumbs up to both of them for sportsmanship (sportswomanship?) in deciding they were just going to drag race instead of jockying for position in the home stretch on the other's wheel for the sprint. Total class acts by teammates in my opinion after they had worked together to put themselves in that position.

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:

Edit--actually, they are kind of teammates (when racing for Canada) and kind of not (such as in this race), which makes it even better.


----------



## Dictatorsaurus (Sep 11, 2009)

Malibu412 said:


> I heard this was exaggerated a little and that she just actually autographed a hat for him...


Things went sour between them and he broke up with her. He's a difficult man to please.


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

Dictatorsaurus said:


> Things went sour between them and he broke up with her. He's a difficult man to please.


He keeps all those pictures, though. Seems he's having a tough time walking away.


----------



## LMN (Sep 8, 2007)

Gatorback said:


> Two thumbs up to both of them for sportsmanship (sportswomanship?) in deciding they were just going to drag race instead of jockying for position in the home stretch on the other's wheel for the sprint. Total class acts by teammates in my opinion after they had worked together to put themselves in that position.
> 
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> 
> Edit--actually, they are kind of teammates (when racing for Canada) and kind of not (such as in this race), which makes it even better.


Catharine said she had a lot of fun racing with Emily. The two of them worked together the whole race. At the end Catharine did everything she could to get ride of Emily because she knew Emily would destroy her in a sprint. But Emily was too strong and she couldn't get rid of her.


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

Emily interview...

http://singletrack.competitor.com/2011/04/features/test-3_15246


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

Emily's Trek Superfly

http://www.bikeradar.com/news/article/pro-bike-emily-battys-trek-superfly-elite-30569


----------



## pernfilman (May 24, 2007)

Subaru-Trek team mechanics Matt Opperman and Andrew Shepard add a little chunk of high-density foam to the underside of the cage for better chain security

Is the foam to keep the chain from bouncing around less ?


----------



## whybotherme (Sep 12, 2008)

pernfilman said:


> Subaru-Trek team mechanics Matt Opperman and Andrew Shepard add a little chunk of high-density foam to the underside of the cage for better chain security
> 
> Is the foam to keep the chain from bouncing around less ?


I think it helps to keep the chain from coming off on rough sections, so yes. They showed me that trick at Bonelli and I added it to my Epic as well.


----------



## Dictatorsaurus (Sep 11, 2009)

Highdelll why did you breakup with Emily?

looked like you two were a great match...


----------



## Rivet (Sep 3, 2004)

rockyuphill said:


> Emily's Trek Superfly
> 
> http://www.bikeradar.com/news/article/pro-bike-emily-battys-trek-superfly-elite-30569


Why the hell is she riding a 19.7lb hardtail? Todd Wells 29'er hardtail is huge and it's only 19lbs. Emily should be racing a 16lb 26" hardtail.


----------



## whybotherme (Sep 12, 2008)

Rivet said:


> Why the hell is she riding a 19.7lb hardtail? Todd Wells 29'er hardtail is huge and it's only 19lbs. Emily should be racing a 16lb 26" hardtail.


Bike weight for female racers is something discussed often in our house. Could be that she makes up time riding big wheels. They can be faster.


----------



## Fakie1999 (Feb 14, 2010)

In a interview on cycling dirt I think it was, she said her bike is sub 18 pounds. So, who really knows.


----------



## 92gli (Sep 28, 2006)

Rivet said:


> Why the hell is she riding a 19.7lb hardtail? Todd Wells 29'er hardtail is huge and it's only 19lbs. Emily should be racing a 16lb 26" hardtail.


She rides a 29er because thats what subaru riders are paid to ride. And she has already won on it. So, whats your point again ?


----------



## Whambat (Jul 30, 2006)

Rivet said:


> Why the hell is she riding a 19.7lb hardtail? Todd Wells 29'er hardtail is huge and it's only 19lbs. Emily should be racing a 16lb 26" hardtail.


From what I've seen, an equivalent 29er vs 26er is only about 1.5 lbs heavier, unless it has a Lefty, then about 1/2 lb heavier.


----------



## 2ndgen (Jun 6, 2008)

Since The Kibosh was put on the "passion" thread...Bump for HD;
Emily Batty sighting on Mountain Bike Action February 2012 Issue.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

2ndgen said:


> Since The Kibosh was put on the "passion" thread...Bump for HD;
> Emily Batty sighting on Mountain Bike Action February 2012 Issue.


The H MTB C P thread got cut? :sad:


----------



## 2ndgen (Jun 6, 2008)

highdelll said:


> The H MTB C P thread got cut? :sad:


Yeah. Someone made an inappropriate comment which didn't raise an eyebrow 
until someone suggested it could get the thread locked...then, it got locked. Sad.
But! Long live the E.B. Thread!


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

2ndgen said:


> Yeah. Someone made an inappropriate comment which didn't raise an eyebrow
> until someone suggested it could get the thread locked...then, it got locked. Sad.
> But! Long live the E.B. Thread!


 ban the miscreants - not those who spread the 'good word'!!


----------



## 2ndgen (Jun 6, 2008)

highdelll said:


> ban the miscreants - not those who spread the 'good word'!!


:lol:


----------



## rydbyk (Oct 13, 2009)

whybotherme said:


> I think it helps to keep the chain from coming off on rough sections, so yes. They showed me that trick at Bonelli and I added it to my Epic as well.


That is pretty ghetto. If it works, then it should simply come that way imo.. Having said that, I might want to try that myself


----------



## estabro (Oct 9, 2009)

rydbyk said:


> That is pretty ghetto. If it works, then it should simply come that way imo.. Having said that, I might want to try that myself


Here is another ghetto DIY - Shift Paddles Are Coated With A Mix Of Cyanoacrylate Glue And Colorado Sand For A Slip-free Grip - Must Be Hard On The Gloves, Though. Photos | Cyclingnews.com

I actually think it's a great idea.


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

...and that likely wouldn't work for Emily as she still doesn't wear gloves.


----------



## mechBgon (Jan 28, 2007)

estabro said:


> Here is another ghetto DIY - Shift Paddles Are Coated With A Mix Of Cyanoacrylate Glue And Colorado Sand For A Slip-free Grip - Must Be Hard On The Gloves, Though. Photos | Cyclingnews.com
> 
> I actually think it's a great idea.


They evidently ran out of skateboard-deck grip tape


----------



## pernfilman (May 24, 2007)

I have never once slipped on my triggers.... Perhaps my Spider-man hands are the reason.


----------



## pattongb (Jun 5, 2011)

Oh if I was only 20 years younger......she still wouldnt give me the time of day!! LOL.

Nothing hotter than a woman who rides hard


----------



## Punch (Feb 28, 2008)

She looks like she's from the 80s. You guys are easily impressed. Ha Ha..come on, I'm joking....she's definitely wholesome looking. Where are the skank mtb racers?


----------



## zrm (Oct 11, 2006)

Punch said:


> She looks like she's from the 80s. You guys are easily impressed. Ha Ha..come on, I'm joking....she's definitely wholesome looking. Where are the skank mtb racers?


Yeah? What would make her look up to date? Head to toe tats? Piercings? Potato sack clothes? Cigarette in her mouth?


----------



## estabro (Oct 9, 2009)

Punch said:


> She looks like she's from the 80s. You guys are easily impressed. Ha Ha..come on, I'm joking....she's definitely wholesome looking. Where are the skank mtb racers?


Cyclocross


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

zrm said:


> Yeah? What would make her look up to date? Head to toe tats? Piercings? Potato sack clothes? Cigarette in her mouth?


you forgot tramp-stamp :nono:


----------



## 2ndgen (Jun 6, 2008)

highdelll said:


> you forgot tramp-stamp :nono:


Awwww!

Look at her cute little...kitty!











(nice pic HD)


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## 2ndgen (Jun 6, 2008)

highdelll said:


>


*Sorry brother, but this song reminds me of you and your plight so much!* :lol:


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

^^^ I cant rep you more than once apparently


----------



## 2ndgen (Jun 6, 2008)

highdelll said:


> ^^^ I cant rep you more than once apparently


----------



## LuckyCharm4x4 (Dec 16, 2011)

Haha, I love the trike picture!


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

integrated top tubes -


----------



## estabro (Oct 9, 2009)

highdelll said:


> integrated top tubes -


Who's that in the BMC kit?


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

estabro said:


> Who's that in the BMC kit?


I dunno, but I think it's worth some research! 
I gotta go tho - a moon blocking the sun is happening in a few!


----------



## Thatshowiroll (Jan 30, 2009)

estabro said:


> Who's that in the BMC kit?


Relax! It's some 12 year old.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

This just in:
Thatshowiroll prefers cantaloupe colored jerseys - Stay tuned to how 'baggy-bottoms; are better!


----------



## machine4321 (Jun 3, 2011)

Met Emily at the Canada cup last week. Shes an amazing person. She was busy doing somthing in the trailer and she heard my daughter ask " where is Emily ". With in seconds she was outside stepped under he canopy and came right outto hang out with my girl.

I have to say I have never met such an unselfish "famous" person. She had a real conversation with her. Introduced her self and shook our hands (wife and me). Posed for a pic and we let her get back to what she was doing.

My daughter saw here again when she arrived, the next day, got a big hug and smile.

Upon winning her race, my daughter was at the finish line to give her a winning hug.

It was awsome watching her ride. For the first 3 laps I was worried as she trailed in 2nd. But silly me. By next lap she had over a min lead, and it stretched from there on out.

What was cool was after she crossed the finish line it looked as if she rode 5 miles. Didnt even seem out of breath.

Shes a super down to earth girl. We would be very proud to have her represent our country.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

Awesome!


----------



## jcm01 (Oct 23, 2011)

That is cool. Good for you guys!


----------



## rydbyk (Oct 13, 2009)

Yeh..she's decent..


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## PissedOffCil (Oct 18, 2007)

*Use some bait!*

A good way of getting close to a celebrity is to use a bait. At last weekend's canadian championships, we chose to bring the dog to get access to Emily. Who could resist a tiny 3 pound chihuahua after all? Turns out Emily loves dogs, we had a hard time getting him back. Here is a pic of Emily with my wife and our very lucky dog, appropriately named Lucky!!!

I hope everybody get's that I'm joking. Emily as got to be one of the most accessible professional athlete out there.


----------



## Prophesier (Jun 15, 2009)

Very nice, and i'm not talking about Emily or your dog. You're the lucky one:thumbsup:


----------



## PissedOffCil (Oct 18, 2007)

HEY! My dog's so cool!!! 



Prophesier said:


> Very nice, and i'm not talking about Emily or your dog. You're the lucky one:thumbsup:


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

Eyes!


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

The short-less MANnequin knows what he likes


----------



## PUNKY (Apr 26, 2010)

I hope she has something for gingers!


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

PUNKY said:


> I hope she has something for gingers!


like what, a soul?


----------



## akura (Jan 24, 2010)

Emily was selected to represent Canada in London (that is our olympic xc team above) so be sure to check her out. I think they've scheduled the womens for the second last day of the Olympics and men's is the last I believe.


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

highdelll said:


> The short-less MANnequin knows what he likes


Plaxton is being modest as well....


----------



## PissedOffCil (Oct 18, 2007)

rockyuphill said:


> Plaxton is being modest as well....


Plaxton was the biggest dick at the canadian championships. They had to call him 5 TIMES for the podium and he wasn't giving a damn and running errands. Most people left because it took him an extra 20 minutes to get there. On the 3rd call, he was chatting in front of the podium and I chose to leave for a course lap. 30 seconds later, he passed me in the tents area, still running errands and not caring about people waiting for him at the podium ceremony.

Mega ****** if you ask me. He's far from having earned any respect that day. So I don't call him modest, more like he thinks he's better than the others.


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

PissedOffCil said:


> Plaxton was the biggest dick at the canadian championships. They had to call him 5 TIMES for the podium and he wasn't giving a damn and running errands. Most people left because it took him an extra 20 minutes to get there. On the 3rd call, he was chatting in front of the podium and I chose to leave for a course lap. 30 seconds later, he passed me in the tents area, still running errands and not caring about people waiting for him at the podium ceremony.
> 
> Mega ****** if you ask me. He's far from having earned any respect that day. So I don't call him modest, more like he thinks he's better than the others.


I meant more in the location of his hands covering his crotch sort of fashion (possibly covering his biggest dick  ) - not so much on the behaviour side of things. He seemed to have a bit of a 'tude back in the days he was racing wirth Rocky before they let him go. I notice that when Rob Jones (CanadianCyclist.com) interviews him, he usually takes the microphone out of Rob's hand and isn't keen to give it back. :skep:


----------



## PissedOffCil (Oct 18, 2007)

rockyuphill said:


> possibly covering his biggest dick


His hands are too small to cover how big of a dick he is!!!


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

Emily is the quintisenntial Canadian. She apologizes to Lea Davison for passing her right at the end of the MSA race....

Lea Davison Olympic Tune-Up At Mount Saint-Anne World Cup | 2012 World Cup #5 Mont-Sainte-Anne, Canada | CyclingDirt | CyclingDirt


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

fit :arf:


----------



## rydbyk (Oct 13, 2009)

OK...that's it. She is using her good looks to make money now..


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

Not to mention that this may the first photo evidence of someone wearing Lulu Lemon athletic wear actually being athletic instead of being merely trendy.


----------



## spsoon (Jul 28, 2008)

It's shameful that Emily doesn't have a Wikipedia page. I'm sure highdell could put something together.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

OUCH!!!









Emily Batty Injured in Training | - 2012 Olympics | Cycling
Batty Races Olympics Despite Cracked Collarbone | Cyclingnews.com

Tough girl - Canada should be proud!


----------



## machine4321 (Jun 3, 2011)

Tough girl. Finished the race. 

Very proud of her. I wish she could have raced uninjured.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

Of course, A shot from the anterior would be nice - just to evaluate medically of course


----------



## PissedOffCil (Oct 18, 2007)

The collarbone was broken good!!! I can't beleive how tough she is. When I cracked my collarbone it wasn't displaced at all, simply cracked and it hurt like hell.


----------



## Punch (Feb 28, 2008)

Still connected. Not good but not the worst. Good thing it wasn't worse or she wouldn't have been able to race. Too bad for her though. It looks like she might have done well this olympics.


----------



## PissedOffCil (Oct 18, 2007)

Great article on Emily's season from Adam's perspective : Canadian Cyclist - Emily Batty's Journey to the 2012 London Olympic Games: A Fiancee and Coach's Perspective


----------



## XRayPunk (Apr 5, 2010)

Sidelined in WI


----------



## estabro (Oct 9, 2009)

highdelll said:


> Of course, A shot from the anterior would be nice - just to evaluate medically of course


I know she's Canadian, but I think that's one of the reason for our HIPAA privacy rules in the States ...


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

XRayPunk said:


> Sidelined in WI


She looks none too pleased to be on camera in that shot.


----------



## Trees138 (Mar 4, 2012)

Dem legs.


----------



## bt (Nov 24, 2007)

took me 4 hours to go thru this thread, now I need to go back and read it.


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

Cyclingdirt interview at Wisconsin race

Emily Batty First Interview After the London Letdown | 2012 US Pro XCT Subaru Cup | CyclingDirt


----------



## pyrotyro (Mar 27, 2011)

rockyuphill said:


> Cyclingdirt interview at Wisconsin race
> 
> Emily Batty First Interview After the London Letdown | 2012 US Pro XCT Subaru Cup | CyclingDirt


Such a bummer... I was really looking forward to seeing her race!

Its incredible how tough she is :thumbsup:

Excited to see her get back at it


----------



## unicrown junkie (Nov 12, 2009)

rockyuphill said:


> Not to mention that this may the first photo evidence of someone wearing Lulu Lemon athletic wear actually being athletic instead of being merely trendy.


 Oh gawd! Laughing very much right now...Just got back from Whistler and my first bike park experience. At the same time a Wanderlust convention was happening there, so thousands of women in their lululemon were walking around..

You hit it to a "tee", btw...


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

Emily goes Moto...

img.ly photo sharing service for twitter


----------



## bholwell (Oct 17, 2007)

rockyuphill said:


> Emily goes Moto...
> 
> img.ly photo sharing service for twitter


Well, sh*t. She's going to be untouchable, now! Assuming she stays in great shape through the off season, of course.


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

Maybe she'll add DH'ing to her Trek skillset. Seemed to work for Aaron Gwin as a good background.


----------



## RangaCRM (May 19, 2012)

estabro said:


> Who's that in the BMC kit?


She is Candice Neethling from my home town in South Africa!


----------



## pattongb (Jun 5, 2011)

Id like to smell her biking shorts after a hard training ride....


----------



## rydbyk (Oct 13, 2009)

*yikes*

crash, but ok...


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

A Day in the Lives of Emily Batty and Adam Morka | RIDING FEELS GOOD


----------



## limba (Jan 9, 2004)

Cool read. Rep.

edit: or not. I guess I have to spread some love before giving Rocky rep again.


----------



## voodoo5 (Feb 2, 2011)

rockyuphill said:


> A Day in the Lives of Emily Batty and Adam Morka | RIDING FEELS GOOD


fml


----------



## car_nut (Apr 5, 2010)

voodoo5 said:


> fml


Why the rolly eyes?


----------



## voodoo5 (Feb 2, 2011)

car_nut said:


> Why the rolly eyes?


*fml

Edit: Is it me or does Emily look healthier with more junk in the trunk?


----------



## csteven71 (Jan 15, 2009)

I just found her road bike choice interesting. Makes me feel better about my cx bike with knobbies


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

Emily picks up a 3rd place at the Canadian National Championship Cyclocross race in Surrey BC on Saturday.


----------



## Eazy_E (Sep 30, 2011)

I would totally drink her bath water.


----------



## Puxa! (Apr 10, 2008)

Eazy_E said:


> I would totally drink her bath water.


You guys are awesome!


----------



## Puxa! (Apr 10, 2008)

By the way, I've found an old pic of a nice crash.


Apologies if it's been posted before.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

Puxa! said:


> By the way, I've found an old pic of a nice crash.
> 
> Apologies if it's been posted before.


Yikes!

that had to have been sand-snot for weeks!


----------



## machine4321 (Jun 3, 2011)

Sitting 2 tables away from Emily. Its awsome wayching her with people, she has a gift. I would hate being bothered but shes always smiling. 

She even waited in line like us normal people for her dinner tickets

I would take a pic but she is eating.


----------



## voodoo5 (Feb 2, 2011)

machine4321 said:


> Sitting 2 tables away from Emily. Its awsome wayching her with people, she has a gift. I would hate being bothered but shes always smiling.
> 
> She even waited in line like us normal people for her dinner tickets
> 
> I would take a pic but she is eating.


Creepy, dude.


----------



## machine4321 (Jun 3, 2011)

Lol I make a nice coment about her personality and im the creepy one. Have read through some of these post?

Is was a dinner that she was getting althete of the year award. It wasnt a random resturant.

Oh and the pic part was a joke. I can see that being creepy.


----------



## voodoo5 (Feb 2, 2011)

machine4321 said:


> Lol I make a nice coment about her personality and im the creepy one. Have read through some of these post?
> 
> Is was a dinner that she was getting althete of the year award. It wasnt a random resturant.
> 
> Oh and the pic part was a joke. I can see that being creepy.


Still creepy. PEEK-A-BOO.


----------



## machine4321 (Jun 3, 2011)

Haha nice.


----------



## jackets5 (Jan 4, 2012)

rockyuphill said:


> A Day in the Lives of Emily Batty and Adam Morka | RIDING FEELS GOOD


Great article! Thanks for posting.



Eazy_E said:


> I would totally drink her bath water.


LOL! You just made me snort hard around my work mates.


----------



## Puxa! (Apr 10, 2008)

Looks like she's into something different for the off season...


----------



## Vale46 (Aug 29, 2012)

This is a Great pic of Emily


----------



## Afrobiker (Dec 19, 2010)

Puxa! said:


> Looks like she's into something different for the off season...


Yes to all four!!!! Emily would just be the cherry on top!


----------



## Puxa! (Apr 10, 2008)

Summer gear, winter gear, mud or sun, but always a smile. 
She's a great image for any sponsor.


----------



## Eazy_E (Sep 30, 2011)

I would drink so much of that bath water, I'd drown. 

I'd drink that bath water quicker than Jim Jones drank Kool-Aid.


----------



## Puxa! (Apr 10, 2008)

After the crash in Offenburg where she (literally) lost the front wheel


----------



## briscoelab (Oct 27, 2006)

Eazy_E said:


> quicker than Jim Jones drank Kool-Aid.


Irony...


----------



## Puxa! (Apr 10, 2008)

Isn't she lovely?


----------



## Eazy_E (Sep 30, 2011)

Puxa! said:


> Isn't she lovely?


Yeah bro, highly.


----------



## BoostN7 (Dec 6, 2010)

machine4321 said:


> Met Emily at the Canada cup last week. Shes an amazing person. She was busy doing somthing in the trailer and she heard my daughter ask " where is Emily ". With in seconds she was outside stepped under he canopy and came right outto hang out with my girl.
> 
> I have to say I have never met such an unselfish "famous" person. She had a real conversation with her. Introduced her self and shook our hands (wife and me). Posed for a pic and we let her get back to what she was doing.
> 
> ...


I think I might love her a little bit.


----------



## Puxa! (Apr 10, 2008)

After the freezing temps at Louisville. And a bit of mud


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

A couple of good interviews...

Emily Batty Worked Though the Field at CX Worlds | 2013 Cyclocross World Championships | CyclingDirt

2013 Cross Worlds - Emily Batty Interview - YouTube


----------



## Puxa! (Apr 10, 2008)

Two birds with one stone


----------



## Puxa! (Apr 10, 2008)

Seems like Kentucky was cold enough even for a canadian...


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

Another Emily interview

Joyride150 - XC Session on Vimeo


----------



## Puxa! (Apr 10, 2008)

That park looks more and more appealing as I look out the window and see nothing but rain, hail, and wind.
At least, Phil said at Punxsutawney that spring was coming soon...


----------



## Thatshowiroll (Jan 30, 2009)

Puxa! said:


> That park looks more and more appealing as I look out the window and see nothing but rain, hail, and wind.
> At least, Phil said at Punxsutawney that spring was coming soon...


Joyride 150 is awesome!


----------



## deke505 (Jul 29, 2012)

yep she is cute. It could be that infectious smile that she always seems to have on.


----------



## KevinGT (Dec 25, 2012)

Adorable kid!

But, come on, she looks a bit ridiculous on that 29er. I mean, marketing is marketing and hype is hype but at what point does the sponsor say "Ok, that's enough!" 

She has to use a -25 deg stem on that thing! LOL. 

That said, she's delivering results, so whatever she's doing is working!


----------



## Vale46 (Aug 29, 2012)

*Emily looking fit*

Emily Batty and Annie Last in training


----------



## moab63 (Dec 29, 2003)

*From Bonelli*













During the race and on her way to the podium. She is nice kid.


----------



## voodoo5 (Feb 2, 2011)

Vale46 said:


> Emily Batty and Annie Last in training


Hahahaha... can we blame Shimano for being all up on that?


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

Emily Batty | Bonelli Park Pro XCT #2 | CyclingDirt


----------



## rydbyk (Oct 13, 2009)

She finished second to Lesley Paterson...who entered her first Pro XC race that day after running 6 miles before the race. Lesley is the world champ Xtrerra lady right now, so..

Funny how Emily says (talking about Lesley) "I was riding with what's her name again...?"

I guess Emily dropped her chain right before the finish line..

Funny...when I was changing at my car, Emily rode past me with another Trek rider and they were like "Who is that girl with the World Champ stripes!?"


----------



## voodoo5 (Feb 2, 2011)

rydbyk said:


> Funny...when I was changing at my car, Emily rode past me with another Trek rider and they were like "Who is that girl with the World Champ stripes!?"


So... you're Lesley Paterson?


----------



## Fakie1999 (Feb 14, 2010)

rydbyk said:


> She finished second to Lesley Paterson...who entered her first Pro XC race that day after running 6 miles before the race. Lesley is the world champ Xtrerra lady right now, so..
> 
> Funny how Emily says (talking about Lesley) "I was riding with what's her name again...?"
> 
> ...


You literally quoted the cycling dirt video. I guess if a person doesnt have time to watch it, they could just read your post.


----------



## rydbyk (Oct 13, 2009)

Fakie1999 said:


> You literally quoted the cycling dirt video. I guess if a person doesnt have time to watch it, they could just read your post.


Yeh, it was funny to see that video and then think "No way...I actually heard her team mate say that!" I don't think anyone else heard it.

It was the comment about "Who is that girl in the WC stripes!?"

I laughed when I heard it and repeated the comment to my team mate. At the time, we had not seen Lesley (she never races pro mtb), so we didn't know who she was even talking about.

Also, considering that I was there, odds are that my story will be similar to the other human who was there too filming the event...crazy right. Apologies for being lame and being at the same race as her.


----------



## rydbyk (Oct 13, 2009)

@Voodoo: Yes. They call me the Scottish Rocket.  When I first read that, I was confused. Now it makes sense and made me laugh. Good one.:thumbsup:


----------



## WebInt (Apr 15, 2004)

I have the pleasure of training with Lesley when she is on her hard Mtn bike training regiments. The girl is legit. In the two years I have road with her she has vastly improved her bike handling and power on bursty climbs. Bonelli proved this. She started 18th and by the first lap she was with the leaders and soon after doing all the work and eventually dropping everyone but Emily. I was right where Emily dropped her chain and saw it all. It was not at the finish line. It was still with 1.5 laps to go. It was right where you come down to see the grass field and then make an off camber turn left to hit a fireroad climb back up. Emily shifted and dropped and Lesley went for it putting about 20 seconds on her and that was it. I was also at the finish line and don't recall Emily asking who she was but I did see Lea Davidson roll up and ask.



rydbyk said:


> She finished second to Lesley Paterson...who entered her first Pro XC race that day after running 6 miles before the race. Lesley is the world champ Xtrerra lady right now, so..
> 
> Funny how Emily says (talking about Lesley) "I was riding with what's her name again...?"
> 
> ...


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

A Redbull profile

Mountain Bike Chronicles Mini - MTB Chronicles Mini: Emily Batty profile | Red Bull Bike


----------



## surfndav (Aug 3, 2007)

Forget it, I can't add pictures. wow how could they have made this any harder. Thanks MTBR


----------



## Puxa! (Apr 10, 2008)

What the...


----------



## musikron (Jan 16, 2013)

Whats is she standing next to?


----------



## Fakie1999 (Feb 14, 2010)

musikron said:


> Whats is she standing next to?


Pat!


----------



## shugarbear (Aug 28, 2012)

she is rad.


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 5, 2008)

This thread is a bit creepy


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

Emily's 2013 WC season is off to a good start, a 6th in Albstadt Germany. She was the top North American with Catharine Pendrel 12th, Lea Davison 17th, Gould down in 24th.


----------



## machine4321 (Jun 3, 2011)

Looks to me like she had the gas to win that race. After a pretty bad start, she moved up very well. Then had the front wheel issue, lost 2 spots and quickly in the same lap passed them both. 

Funny after watching the mens race, the winner also had a bent front wheel. Males me wonder if their wheel builder was having a bad day or the wheel itself is crappy. (Bothe trek factory racing)


----------



## Puxa! (Apr 10, 2008)

Some nice courses there in Italy...


----------



## leugene (Jun 20, 2008)




----------



## Thatshowiroll (Jan 30, 2009)

Check out those semi-slicks.


----------



## leugene (Jun 20, 2008)

Good for quieter warming up on roller trainer, also could be useful for increasing technical skillz in wet conditions.

PS. What kind of smoke do you use for signals ;-)


----------



## Thatshowiroll (Jan 30, 2009)

leugene said:


> PS. What kind of smoke do you use for signals ;-)


The kind that makes you notice the tires and not the lovely lady. ; )


----------



## zephxiii (Aug 12, 2011)

I was glad she had a good finish (3rd) in Italy


----------



## Face Visor (May 2, 2009)

Sportsnet Canada has a new show coming soon featuring female Canadian athletes. Looks almost like a SI Swimsuit video. Of course it features Emily Batty.

Preview here

On a side note, I met her last week at the local weekly race series and she is as charming as everyone says.


----------



## machine4321 (Jun 3, 2011)

I cant belive she took her pearls off. As pretty as she is, I really like her wholesome down to earth nature. I hope it isnt to provocative.....( i cant belive I am saying that). I guess having girls changes how you think. 

I guess I just dont picture her being "that girl"

Stay classy emilly


----------



## Face Visor (May 2, 2009)

machine4321 said:


> I really like her wholesome down to earth nature. I hope it isnt to provocative.....( i cant belive I am saying that). I guess having girls changes how you think.
> 
> I guess I just dont picture her being "that girl"
> 
> Stay classy emilly


Funny, as much as I think she's gorgeous, I feel the same way. I have daughters too so maybe that's why???


----------



## spsoon (Jul 28, 2008)

If I had that much looks and talent, I'd milk it for all it's worth. It doesn't last long.

Do whatever you want, Emily


----------



## pulser (Dec 6, 2004)

How does she get that water bottle out? That's not a side load cadge.


----------



## pulser (Dec 6, 2004)

Face Visor said:


> Sportsnet Canada has a new show coming soon featuring female Canadian athletes. Looks almost like a SI Swimsuit video. Of course it features Emily Batty.
> 
> Preview here
> 
> On a side note, I met her last week at the local weekly race series and she is as charming as everyone says.


OMG I need a drooling simile.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

pulser said:


> OMG I need a drooling simile.


this probably does not help w/ dat ...


----------



## aricthered (Mar 26, 2013)

Aye Carumba!!!


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

pulser said:


> OMG I need a drooling simile.


One like this perhaps


----------



## zephxiii (Aug 12, 2011)

meow. <3


----------



## Afrobiker (Dec 19, 2010)

> How does she get that water bottle out? That's not a side load cadge.


probably with either hand...just taking an educated guess 

Plus they run smaller bottles "in race".


----------



## pulser (Dec 6, 2004)

highdelll said:


> this probably does not help w/ dat ...


OMFG I will be back in 5


----------



## pulser (Dec 6, 2004)

Afrobiker said:


> probably with either hand...just taking an educated guess
> 
> Plus they run smaller bottles "in race".


HA HA funny. I broke a cadge trying to get bottle out once and I had more room then that.


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

It'll get posted eventually, might as well put it up now.


----------



## machine4321 (Jun 3, 2011)

She is stunning......i think she looks better after a race though.


----------



## Ausable (Jan 7, 2006)

My Enduro bike has a lower handlebar compared to saddle height. Someone please tell Trek there is something called 650b wheels.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

..,


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

Ausable said:


> My Enduro bike has a lower handlebar compared to saddle height. Someone please tell Trek there is something called 650b wheels.


Your Enduro and handlebars ...that's awesome

and f' off with a wheelsize argument here :nono:


----------



## serious (Jan 25, 2005)

Ausable said:


> My Enduro bike has a lower handlebar compared to saddle height. Someone please tell Trek there is something called 650b wheels.


Your enduro bike does not have Emily holding it up, so ... meh.


----------



## pulser (Dec 6, 2004)

rockyuphill said:


> It'll get posted eventually, might as well put it up now.


Someone explain to me again why Trek doesn't use her in its marketing.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

pulser said:


> Someone explain to me again why Trek doesn't use her in its marketing.


Maybe ... she does not want to be used?


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

...and here's her Sportsnet gallery

The Beauty of Sport - Sportsnet.ca


----------



## pulser (Dec 6, 2004)

highdelll said:


> Maybe ... she does not want to be used?


I didn't think you had much of a choice when your a pro.


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

and the video of the photo session

Sportsnet Mag | Beauty of Sport | Behind the Scenes ? Canadian Olympic Cyclist Emily Batty


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

The bike she won Canadian National Champs on today. Catharine Pendrel missed the Nationals recovering from a broken collar bone and MHP has an advanced case of pregnancy, so the battle wasn't quite the same for the top step as usual, but she is the Canadian Elite Women 2013 National Champ. She was only 1:30 ahead of Sandra Walter in 2nd and 2:04 ahead of Amanda Sin in 3rd.

In 2012 she finished 3rd ahead of Amanda Sin in 4th by 2:42 and Sandra Walter in 5th by 4:04, so it sounds like she was soft pedaling a bit this year not having to chase MHP and Pendrel.

Note the stem flip, definitely not the pink one in the photo shoot.


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

Post Nationals interview 2013 XC MTB Nationals - Emily Batty - YouTube


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

From World Champs in Pietermaritzburg. Emily is having the season that MHP had last year, always being ill at exactly the wrong time. 17th place in South Africa.


----------



## Thatshowiroll (Jan 30, 2009)

Those dudes are creepy.


----------



## Puxa! (Apr 10, 2008)

Adorable, but those scars on the legs make her look mean. Nice mix, IMO...


----------



## pulser (Dec 6, 2004)

Cool video from the first 2 world cups.


----------



## Thatshowiroll (Jan 30, 2009)

Damn, girl!


----------



## moab63 (Dec 29, 2003)

*At Bonelli 2015*









Taking a stroll, in San Dimas on her way to the course. :thumbsup:


----------



## stew325 (Jan 3, 2011)

Met her last sept at the Epic Fall 8 Hour at Hardwood Hills north of Toronto.
My son wanted a photo with her.-read, I wanted my son to have a photo taken with her. Lol.


----------



## Thatshowiroll (Jan 30, 2009)

I was racing that one. It was funny to watch everyone at the transition area. She'd finish her lap and everyone would stop talking and pretend not to stare. LOL.


----------



## stew325 (Jan 3, 2011)

Yup, that was a fun one. I didn't see her at all until after the race. She passed my son on the course. He tried to keep up. Can't blame him.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

stew325 said:


> View attachment 978252
> 
> 
> Met her last sept at the Epic Fall 8 Hour at Hardwood Hills north of Toronto.
> My son wanted a photo with her.-read, I wanted my son to have a photo taken with her. Lol.


I don't think she ages


----------



## stew325 (Jan 3, 2011)

"Thats the best thing about highschool girls. I keep getting older, and they stay the same age." Haha








Please don't freak out. It's from a movie


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

stew325 said:


> "Thats the best thing about highschool girls. I keep getting older, and they stay the same age." Haha


"You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to stew325 again."


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

At the recent US Cup races in Bonelli and Fontana, she seems to have given up on the pearls, and she's wearing gloves in the races.


----------



## pattongb (Jun 5, 2011)

rockyuphill said:


> At the recent US Cup races in Bonelli and Fontana, she seems to have given up on the pearls, and she's wearing gloves in the races.


Skinniest ive ever seen her.


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

Cycling Canada interview posted April 13/2015


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

highdelll said:


> I don't think she ages


Last time I had, I mean saw her, she was starting to show her age.


----------



## AnthemRider (Feb 7, 2007)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> Last time I . . . saw her, she was starting to show her age.


Yea, she's what? About 27 years old?


----------



## -Todd- (Jun 13, 2011)

Cmon, Seriously? She looks fantastic, and an outright standout in that crowd of elite athletes...


----------



## briscoelab (Oct 27, 2006)

Wow guys... 

Pathetic commentary.

We obviously still have a long way to go. :madman:


----------



## chomxxo (Oct 15, 2008)

Jolanda Neff, waaayyy hotter. Way hotter. Faster too.


----------



## Spindelatron (Aug 15, 2006)

chomxxo said:


> Jolanda Neff, waaayyy hotter. Way hotter. Faster too.


you should start a new thread


----------



## AllMountin' (Nov 23, 2010)

chomxxo said:


> Jolanda Neff, waaayyy hotter. Way hotter. Faster too.


that 80's hair, though


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

There's no way this girl is hotter than Emily, not even close.


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2016)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> There's no way this girl is hotter than Emily, not even close.


heshe


----------



## chomxxo (Oct 15, 2008)

Y'all are missing out, but ok it's your thread lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stonerider (Feb 25, 2008)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> There's no way this girl is hotter than Emily, not even close.


She's way hotter than Emily on the bike during a race!


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Stonerider said:


> She's way hotter than Emily on the bike during a race!


And both are hotter than you on a bike!


----------



## zephxiii (Aug 12, 2011)

Yall silly, I'm a Neff fan personally, her riding skills are just badass!!...and she's always smiles and "having a good time" per Warner...actually i thought it was funny they had a giggle after the cut back from her pre race interview at Albstadt, she's always so spirited. Also hilarious at the starting line when everyone is all anxious and looking serious, meanwhile Neff has a giant smile on her face, awesome. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## zephxiii (Aug 12, 2011)

Also, Neff has the nicest hip profile of ALL them girls that I've seen... 



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## kawaspresso (Dec 11, 2015)

I like Neff smile, she is always smiling even in bad situations.
But Jenny Rissveds is hotter.


----------



## chomxxo (Oct 15, 2008)

kawaspresso said:


> I like Neff smile, she is always smiling even in bad situations.
> But Jenny Rissveds is hotter.


Wow she's gorgeous. I've got my favorites but I can see how she's appealing.


----------

